# Taper looking for work



## Dusty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hope this is ok to post here:

35+ years exp.drywall taping. Living in small town Alberta Canada willing to travel if accommodation is provided or there is economical lodging available. Hand taper by trade but have exp with boxes, roller/flusher, taping tube. No bazooka exp. Have own tools (10-12" boxes, pump, angle box, roller, flusher, hand tools etc.) Also do ceiling texture. Non drinker, just want to work. Willing to work with existing taping crew. Contact me with info if interested. THANKS


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Welcome to the board Dusty1. It is booming here in Reno, NV. I was just in Banff and my guess is you won't be out of work long.


----------

